# Hunting!



## Alyshashadow (27 December 2015)

Hi!
I've just been offered to go hunting with someone my age, I've never been hunting before. I've decided to take my cob rather than my thoroughbred as its my first time. I would like to be able to turn back maybe halfway is that possible? I've been told you can turn around when you want too. Also so you have the option of jumping? I'd like to pop a couple of small jumps as the cob is not a mad keen jumper. What do I need to wear? I presume you wear a tie? What colour tie do you need? I have a pony club one from the pony club days but I'm guessing you can't wear that colour. Do I need to plait mane and tail? What sort of plait do I need to do her tail? Any tips/info is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Alyshashadow (27 December 2015)

Ps. I gave her a full clip today feathers included so she is looking very neat


----------



## meesha (27 December 2015)

Who are you going with?  I would ring hunt secretary to introduce self and you can check on nature of jumps/obstacles and ask how much "cap" you need to pay.  Most hunts have way round jumps, you will need to check who to stay with if not jumping as sometimes there is a non-jumping field master.  You can go home at any time, make sure you say goodnight so someone knows you have gone, you just need to find your way home then! 

Most hunt websites have a section on etiquette which will tell you appropriate clothing.  Basically cream/beige jods, black boots and depending on age either black hunt coat with cream stock or Tweed jacket with tie (younger hunters wear Tweed but anyone else can also wear tweed instead of black). 

Make sure tack clean, numnah neutral colour and if in doubt put red ribbon in horses tail if may kick (if a known kicker don't go).  Tail doesn't need to be plaited but mane should be hogged, plaited or at least neat and tidy.

Have fun!


----------



## Alyshashadow (30 December 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's the mid Somerset hunt I haven't spoke about it too much yet as I need to get the horse and new saddle and bridle before I go (needed a new saddle anyway) thank you for all your info! I'm 18 so would I wear tweed or black? Do you know what they're like with 'naughty' horses? I would defiantly like to take my thoroughbred after I've been a couple of times (he's been before because he's p2p'd but that was a few years ago now!) when I take him out anywhere he does rear and leap etc. (Wouldn't ever kick) would I get kicked off if he's being naughty or do they have a few there that play up? Thanks!


----------



## Alyshashadow (30 December 2015)

meesha said:



			Who are you going with?  I would ring hunt secretary to introduce self and you can check on nature of jumps/obstacles and ask how much "cap" you need to pay.  Most hunts have way round jumps, you will need to check who to stay with if not jumping as sometimes there is a non-jumping field master.  You can go home at any time, make sure you say goodnight so someone knows you have gone, you just need to find your way home then! 

Most hunt websites have a section on etiquette which will tell you appropriate clothing.  Basically cream/beige jods, black boots and depending on age either black hunt coat with cream stock or Tweed jacket with tie (younger hunters wear Tweed but anyone else can also wear tweed instead of black). 

Make sure tack clean, numnah neutral colour and if in doubt put red ribbon in horses tail if may kick (if a known kicker don't go).  Tail doesn't need to be plaited but mane should be hogged, plaited or at least neat and tidy.

Have fun!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's the mid Somerset hunt I haven't spoke about it too much yet as I need to get the horse a new saddle and bridle before I go (needed a new saddle anyway) thank you for all your info! I'm 18 so would I wear tweed or black? Do you know what they're like with 'naughty' horses? I would defiantly like to take my thoroughbred after I've been a couple of times (he's been before because he's p2p'd but that was a few years ago now!) when I take him out anywhere he does rear and leap etc. He doesn't normally calm down after a while either (He wouldn't ever kick just pulls faces at things) would I get kicked off if he's being naughty or do they have a few there that play up? Thanks!


----------

